# Medical Aid?



## Chark (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello 

We are moving to Cape Town from the UK in November and are faced with choosing Medical Aid. If anyone could recommend a starting point I would be extremely grateful! 

I'm thinking of having a baby whilst we are there, next year some time, so I need a plan that will cover this.... although I'm not sure how much it covers? I think mostly just the actual birth in the hospital? However I imagine it would be beneficial for it to cover scans/check-ups etc...

I know it's important to have it in place before getting pregnant. 

Thanks in advance

Charlotte


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Top Medical Aid Schemes in South Africa


----------

